# Which Console/Handheld do you regret buying?



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 12, 2014)

Title says it all.

Me, I regret buying a PSP. Got it for my birthday one year, traded it in the next day for a DS Lite. I mean, it was probably a great console and all, but what I played of it sucked. I literally had no good games for it at the time, and I just couldn't get into it. Like I said, maybe it did have some great games, but I just didn't like it enough to give it a chance.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 12, 2014)

The XBOX360 is literally the worst thing I(and my mom) have ever bought. It literally sits collecting dust. I hate the Kinect with a fiery passion and want to break it so badly.
I got more use out of the PS3 in 7 months than I did with the XBOX 360 in two years.


----------



## n64king (Jul 12, 2014)

360, worst console ever in a million ways no one wants to hear, then to cherry it all off it red rings on me like 2 years after everyone's has already done it. If the PS3 was cheaper and less awkward at the start I would have made the right choice to start with. But oh well, I have one now. PSP was #2, it seemed pointless just like the Vita does. Sorry PSP fans


----------



## Geoni (Jul 12, 2014)

Probably either the original DS due to how fragile it was or the PSP because it really...didn't have much to play aside from a very small selection of games. I liked Daxter though.


----------



## Nage (Jul 13, 2014)

lmaoo
GBA(I had a GB SP.... and it works better and is more compact and stuff.)
PS2 'cause I had like, a dora game, and beyblade, and that's it LOL.
WII, mainly because I have no time to sit down and play with it
DS, my sister had a DS lite, was it? The newer version of DS, and I use that more often than my own, so I'd rather the family just have one, she doesn't play it anymore as well + her chinese r4 op.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't really regret buying any of the consoles I buy. 

If I had to choose one though, it'd be the DSi. I don't even know why I wanted it in the first place, since it was simply an upgrade of the DS Lite that I already had, with a camera shoved onto the front of it. I never even used the camera, but there was some crazy fascination when I was younger at the time.

There wasn't anything amazing about it anyway.

Edit: There's also the fact that there wasn't a slot for GBA games, and it kind of disappointed me a lot. I ended up buying a new GBA because of it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't really regret any, there are defs one which I liked more than others, but I certainly did not regret buying any


----------



## Jawile (Jul 13, 2014)

I voted for DS. I regret buying the Lite, not the regular DS, because I love the regular DS. Back then, I thought the DS Lite was better than the regular one, even though it's the same thing but slimmer. Now I wish I saved that money instead of getting it.


----------



## unravel (Jul 13, 2014)

xbox 360 I dunno why but the console hates me 
last time i was playing just dance I have a problem to try detect and shiz 
Farobi- detect
my other cousin- detect
me- keeps waving and got it but there is a problem half of my legs are not shown roflmao wtf


----------



## Farobi (Jul 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> xbox 360 I dunno why but the console hates me
> last time i was playing just dance I have a problem to try detect and shiz
> Farobi- detect
> my other cousin- detect
> me- keeps waving and got it but there is a problem half of my legs are not shown roflmao wtf


Black leggings aren't detected because of the difference in temperature? Lels


----------



## unravel (Jul 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Black leggings aren't detected because of the difference in temperature? Lels



not only that when I play with my friends it was horrible I had a problem detecting like crazy my left foot didnt detect or something so I stopped playing Dance Central

Xbox 360- 2/10 because favoritism


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 14, 2014)

My old GBA. It only lasted for a couple of years or so, then the buttons and the sound chip went on it. Same with my Game Boy Color. I think they just couldn't take the use. Played too much Pok?mon and Golden Sun on them .

Only two Nintendo systems that I regret getting.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

I have an Xbox360 and a PSP, neither of which I ever use. I definitely regret the Xbox more, though, even though I didn't buy it for myself. I've played it twice and haven't been able to sell it despite it being in great condition.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 17, 2014)

I do not regret any of my consoles due to wanting to have collected all of the Nintendo consoles and handhelds except for the Virtual Boy. If there was one I'd have to say I regret more than any of them, it has to be a tie between my NES and PlayStation 2. The reasoning behind my NES as I have been too lazy to buy more games for it as I currently own only the Duck Hunt/Super Mario Bros. combo cart while the reasoning behind my PS2 is I have had to buy 3 different consoles due to disc reading issues.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

the 3DS I no longer own one but I pretty much only had like 2 games for it.

Region lock> living in Eu > mostly crap physical releases = no thank you.


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

I have the XBox 360 Slim and it's seriously the worst thing ever. 
Not only is it 4GB, but it has super touchy touch buttons so if someone grades past it, it easily opens up the disc thingy or turns it off. 
Plus, if it gets knocked down while a game is in it, which happens a bunch around my puppy, it breaks off the inner parts of the disc and now some of my games don't work.
I am sure the regular XBox 360s are better, but the slim is just a peice of crap.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 17, 2014)

none, I'm pretty thorough in my game related purchasing decisions to the point where I almost never even end up buying games I truly regret getting


closest I guess would be Virtual Boy, but I literally bought that thing as a joke so...

(hey, you never said it had to be a modernish system)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 17, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> (hey, *you never said it had to be a modernish system*)


Yeah, that's why there's an other option.  I didn't feel like listing all consoles at the time, so yeah.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 17, 2014)

could've lsited all the notable ones at least

but yeah


I do mildly regret forgetting to grab the NES when I moved though. But only mildly, since its the first model.


----------



## Cress (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't regret getting any video game system, so I'll say my phone. Absolutely hate it.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2014)

None really. I don't buy in on the hype most of the time, and I usually don't buy on the first day.

What I usually do is let the system live its life. Then midway is when I decide. The deciding factor for me is # of exclusives, then narrow it down to the # of exclusives I actually want to play.

If there's one thing I did hate though, it was the Wii's online system. Registering a bunch of Friend Codes was just pure BS. Also, it was pretty unreliable.


----------



## vanielle (Jul 18, 2014)

I've had an xbox 360 for two years and I regret every moment of choosing it over a PS3 ;__; PS3 obviously has many more exclusives and perks and honestly the only xbox exclusive things are shooters which aren't really my thing. the controller's big and bulky and I can't stand playing it anymore, I've taken out my Wii and my PS2 to replace it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 18, 2014)

Normally I would say my wii, but I use it sooooo often for certain HM and RF gaming also Netflix lol xD So I chose Other as I had a GBA, didn't really feel like it was ever fun overall haha. I have to say I love my PSP I bought it specifically for newer PSP releases to NA, I am hoping to see more titles show up<3


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't really regret buying any of the consoles I have had over the years. Games on the other hand, I've got plenty of regrets regarding THOSE purchases.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

i regret buying a dsi. i sold it, but for only half of what i originally paid, so it was a waste of money and time.


----------



## Story (Jul 18, 2014)

My PSP.
I bought 2 games for it and only one of them was any good.

I didn't understand why the 360 was leading the poll until I read the comments. But I agree, the 360 was the first console to ever brake on me. I didn't care for most of the exclusives they offered since I'm not a shooter fan and I never played online because it was something I had to pay for. Honestly, if I hadn't played on my 360 way more than my PSP, I would had voted for it too.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 18, 2014)

I bought a Game Boy Color from a pawn shop and wish I hadn't, because I waited too long to return it. Although I'm selling it to a friend for more than I bought it, I kind of wasted time on it.


----------



## yro (Jul 18, 2014)

None, really. 
Haven't spent a ton of time with the Wii U, but MK8 is fun and I still have W101 and WWHD to finish.

Also, all of y'all saying the PSP need to install CFW and turn it into the godlike emulation device (with a few other good games) that it is.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 18, 2014)

3DS because I should have waited a year and gotten the animal crossing one.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2014)

I haven't really regretted buying any console so far. 

I will say that I asked for the 3DS solely for Paper Mario: Sticker Star, and when that turned out to be a bust, I didn't really play any games on it until I got into the Ace Attorney series. Then ACNL and other good games came out.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 18, 2014)

I used to regret buying ky wii u but now that quality games are coming for it its worth buying.

I never bought a dsi because i realized its nothing but a gimmicky internet 3ds. The 3ds is gimmicky too but the games are new for it.

I used the xbox 360 for a while but tbh its not good. I still use it though.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 18, 2014)

The Vita by far. Colossal waste of money to play ps2 games I've already played. After plating Virtue's Last Reward and Persona 4 Golden, I sold the Vita to a kid for 70 bucks who doesn't even play it anymore. Bought VLR for my 3DS afterwards.


----------



## n64king (Jul 18, 2014)

This poll by far isn't surprising at all. It feels like a reconfirmation, but the peoples reasonings are quite interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Wii got a lot of votes but no one posted _why_ they regretted it? Unless I missed it *squints*


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 18, 2014)

I regret buying a Wii. I only played a handful of games on it, and the motion controls were overblown. Then the Motion Plus came out and I got Skyward Sword and it was even more of a piece of ****.

Only games I remember enjoying on that system were the ones where I could use an actual controller, rather than the Wiimote and Nunchuk.

It's also the only system I regret buying.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

Xbox 360. Must I explain more?


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

I actually have the Xbox One...and I only watch and stream movies on that thing...
And my PS4 is collecting dust....the only console I use this generation is the Wii U, because there's games I actually care for that thing.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 18, 2014)

PSP. The system itself is sturdy and well-built but the games on it are lacking. I never found a PSP game that I really loved. They were all okay to me.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 18, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Xbox 360. Must I explain more?


Yes, because many people love the 360. Mine broke and it's the only console that has done that, but it worked fine for several years and I had lots of fun with it. I don't see how just saying "xbax tree siddy lel" explains anything.


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't regret buying my Wii because I played it so much for like two years after I got it. Now, it's just collecting dust.

However, I do regret buying the DSi. I traded in my DS Lite for a DSi and I hated it. Sometime later, I traded in my DSi for a DS Lite lol.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2014)

PS3 sat and collected dust, I didn't buy it though. I at least got to play The Last Of Us on it and a few ps1 virtual console games


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Xbox 360, ehh, I never really play it. I moved a couple months ago and I still haven't plugged it in :/


----------



## Mylin (Jul 20, 2014)

Xbox 360 and DSi.


----------



## Laurina (Jul 20, 2014)

PSP. I'm pretty sure I had that thing for maybe two weeks and gave it to my brother. 

Also the Wii (but I actually don't think I bought my Wii so I didn't vote for it in the poll). The only thing I've been using it for this past year or so has been for Netflix. But I've had it for a long time, had a good time with a few games, such as Skyward Sword.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 20, 2014)

DSi XL. The big screens are a big plus but no GBA slot makes me really sad :/ And I'm so used to the circle pad of the 3DS which makes it really uncomfortable to play with just the d-pad.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 20, 2014)

DS Lite. Bought one, the hinge snapped, bought a replacement, the bottom screen became unresponsive, bought another replacement, the hinge snapped.

Also the Xbox 360, but my dad bought that one. He bought it "because it was cheap" but there's really no games that interest anyone in the family enough to play it constantly so it just sits there collecting dust.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2014)

The Wii. I was so looking forward to it after how much I loved my Gamecube, but Nintendo let me down.  I think my Dad used it more than I did. I spent more time on my Wii U in the first month than I spent in 7.5 years of owning a Wii. I eventually gave it away free to my best friend last week. It wasn't even worth charging for it.

My first 3DS too, I guess. Barely touched it. It was a US import. I sold to a lady in London within six months. No regrets on selling it. I didn't bother to buy a second one until _AC:NL_ and _Pok?mon X + Y_ were announced.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 21, 2014)

Wii U at launch. worst mistake of my life
I mean, now it's worth it to HAVE a Wii U, but the fact that I bought it full price at launch LMAO worst choice ever since there were like no games. However I did get more use out of it than others, I don't have any other consoles "modern" home consoles so I bought Darksiders II and Assassin's Creed 3 for it and used it a lot :]

otherwise not really any regrets. Since I do like my Wii U, I won't vote


----------



## Aradai (Jul 21, 2014)

PSP. My brother and I bought it at the tail end of its demise. Nobody used theirs. All he played was Smackdown VS Raw games that came out for it. The rest weren't so good. It also broke after a month.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 22, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Me, I regret buying a PSP. Got it for my birthday one year, *traded it in the next day for a DS Lite.*









I guess my regret would be the Xbox 360 or Xbox One. Both were gifts though so really it's not my money wasted... Not much to play besides Halo, Gears and Forza.


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't regret getting my Wii U, but I just never use it.


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2014)

My ps vita ;-; i just bought so i could play persona 4...thinking about getting Zero's escape or smt.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 24, 2014)

^^ Yay another Vita regret poster. I bought mine at launch so that's another reason why it sucked.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

The Wii U is a GREAT console. Just bad marketing and no games when it launched.


----------



## Improv (Jul 25, 2014)

Wii U because I never have time to turn it on. Most games are nice, but I still don't really use it at all.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn`t like the xbox one. I bought it for all those "great" games, not coming to nintendo, but on the end it was mostly gathering dust.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> My ps vita ;-; i just bought so i could play persona 4...thinking about getting Zero's escape or smt.


 There's plenty of great games out for it!  You just might have to do a little digging and invest in a larger memory card. ._.



ThomasNLD said:


> I didn`t like the xbox one. I bought it for all those "great" games, not coming to nintendo, but on the end it was mostly gathering dust.


Xbone and PS4 will definitely gather dust for a little while, I'm pretty sure 2015 is the year they both pickup steam with great multiplatform titles and first party games (not indies).


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 27, 2014)

The Vita ;-;


----------



## Nighty (Jul 27, 2014)

PSP. My dad and I bought one several years ago thinking it would be really cool. We got three games and never played it again after the first day. Why he didn't trade it in, I'll never know.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> There's plenty of great games out for it!  You just might have to do a little digging and invest in a larger memory card. ._.
> 
> Xbone and PS4 will definitely gather dust for a little while, I'm pretty sure 2015 is the year they both pickup steam with great multiplatform titles and first party games (not indies).



My bad, I meant the original xbox, not the new one. I haven`t bought that one yet. It goes against all my principles, but I might opt for a ps4 this round. But I`m gonna wait it out until I see enough interesting games coming out.


----------



## MLS114 (Jul 27, 2014)

Can't say I regret buying my Xbox 360 since I've played a ton of great games on it and met awesome people, but as far as Microsoft and the console goes...I have a lot of issues. My Box has become a really ugly paperweight. It's almost non-functional. But I still manage to fire it up just to play the last of the Telltale series (TWD and TWAU). 

I recently got a PS4. I don't like Microsoft. They just feel scummy, and after being their customer for the past 6 years, I feel it's fair that I say that. Bioshock Infinite--a great AAA game--was free on the PS3 the same week it was $40 on XBL. That says it all for me. Point is...I made the switch from Xbox to Playstation because I felt Sony catered better to gamers--like me. Xbox One has all of those (IMO) useless features that only add flash to the system. 

Oh, and all the lovely PS4 exclusives


----------



## mishka (Jul 27, 2014)

the wii. nintendo should stick to making hand held consoles seriously


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 28, 2014)

I somewhat regret buying the Wii U mostly just because it's two years later and there still isn't a good library of games for it. Don't get me wrong; I love the console itself and the games that I have for it, but just waiting on first party titles is pretty boring. I wouldn't return it by any means, but I might would have waited.

Of course, if we aren't just limited to speaking about modern or popular consoles, I sort of regret buying my Magnavox Odyssey 2. I would have much rather had an Atari or something else with better (and more) games.


----------



## easpa (Jul 28, 2014)

3DS in a way. I've had mine since 2011 and since then I've only found four games interesting enough to buy.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 28, 2014)

Meh I have 24 3DS games not including my DS library. And I only regret purchasing Conception 2 and Mario Golf World Tour (Hot Shots Golf is so much better).


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't regret buying a console, but I do regret buying some of the games I have.


----------

